# Piste son et MAj 2.3



## j-j (25 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Depuis la MAJ 2.3 je n'ai plus le son dolby sur les films que j'ai ripper (mes DVD). Ils passaient sans soucis avec le firmware précédent.

Suis je le seul a avoir remarquer cela ?


----------



## Karybout (27 Novembre 2008)

Non, tu n'es pas tout seul.
Perso, je réencode des series avec VisualHub en format "Apple TV 5.1".


J'ai du faire le "retour au réglages d'origine" (en 2.0.2) pour récupérer le son 5.1 de mes séries.


Merci de nous donner une solution si vous en connaissez une ...


----------

